# Tote Teichmuscheln



## Schnattchen (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo erst mal,ich bin neu hier. Ich habe schon mehrere Teichmuscheln in unseren Teich gesetzt,aber keine hat länger als 2 Tage überlebt. Was mache ich falsch????


----------



## Conny (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo Schnattchen,

 wir sprechen uns hier gerne mit unseren Vornamen an  
Erstmal :willkommen  hier bei uns und hier wird Ihnen geholfen 

Das Thema Teichmuscheln haben wir hier schon oft besprochen. Da letzte Mal hier
Da bei uns jetzt leider auch die vorletzte gestorben ist (nach 3-4 Jahren), werden wir keine mehr kaufen. Unser Teichcenter konnte mir keine zufriedenstellende Auskunft darüber geben, wo die Tiere herkommen.
Was mich schon wundert, ist die kurze Zeit, die die __ Muscheln bei Euch gelebt haben? Lebten sie denn nach dem Transport noch? Wie sind denn eure Wasserwerte? Warum habt ihr so spärlichen Pflanzenbewuchs?


----------



## Schnattchen (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo Conny,die __ Muscheln lebten beide noch,als ich sie einsetzte. Das weiß ich so genau,weil sie zuklappte,sobald man sie behrührte.Die Wasserwerte sind gut,die spärliche Bepflanzung kann daran liegen,dass wir beim Anlegen des Teiches die Pflanzen nur in Kies gesetzt habennalso ganz ohne Erde.Inzwischen habe ich das aber geändert.Gruss Erika


----------



## Dodi (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo "Schnattchen",

:willkommen hier im Forum! 

Wenn Du auf ein Thema antwortest, brauchst Du deswegen kein neues aufzumachen - so findet man sich ja nicht mehr zurecht! 

Ich hab Deine Antwort mal zum Ursprungsthema verschoben.

Viel Spaß hier bei uns!


----------



## Schnattchen (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo Dodi ,ich bin erst gestern auf dieses Forum gestossen und brauche jetzt erst mal ne Weile,bis ich mich hier zurechtfinden.Danke aber für den Tipp,Gruss Erika


----------



## Dodi (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo Erika!

Schön, dass Du uns nun auch Deinen Namen mitteilst.

Lies Dich man mal in Ruhe hier durch, ganz oben links blau unterlegt gibt es auch eine Hilfe.
Wenn Du Fragen hast, kannst Du die auch im Support/Hilfe-Forum stellen.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Conny (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo Erika,

hier im Forum gibt es Fachbeiträge: Dieser hier beschäftigt sich mit Pflanzen pflanzen. Ich hoffe, dass Du jetzt nicht wieder die ganze Erde rausholen musst.


----------



## Silke (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo,
wie sind denn deine Wasserwerte? Vielleicht hakt es dort irgendwo...


----------



## michael_j (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo,
mal ne dumme Frage. Woran erkenne ich den, das eine Muschel ihr zeitliches gesegnet hat? ZUnächst einmal sehen die für mich alle gleich aus... War letztens schon faziniert, als ich gesehen habe wie eine sich am Rand ein Stück öffnete um zu Pumpen. In aller Regel kenne ich die aber als komplett geschlossen.

Danke
Michael


----------



## Silke (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo,
wenn sie geschlossen sind leben sie auch noch. Tote __ Muscheln sind offen.


----------



## Torsten. Z (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo Erika,

Habt ihr Sand oder feinen Kies im Teich? Die Muschel gräbt sich gerne auch mal ein.
Was für Fische habt ihr im Teich? Karpfen u. Kois fressen unter anderem auch Teichmuscheln. Wenn sie die Gelegenheit dazu haben. Dann das Thema Wasserwerte, wie sieht es damit aus? Hast du Aktuelle Werte?

Pflanzen werden in einen Kies - Sand oder in einen Sand - Lehm gemisch gepflanzt, nicht in Erde oder Teicherde die bringen zuviel Nährstoffe in den Teich ein.

Gruß
Torsten

Unseren __ Muscheln geht es gut, sie sind schon richtig gut Gewachsen


----------



## topmarvin (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo
Bei mir im Teich habe ich auch eine Muschel (Malermuschel). Dort hatte die an der seite ihr Fleisch raus hengen gehabt dann hat es einen Sturm gedauert und blubs hat sie sich bewegt. Das hat sie ein paar mal gemacht. Warum? 

Mit freundlichem Gruß 
Marvin


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo Marvin,

das ist der "Fuß". So bewegt sich die __ Muscheln vorwärts bzw. buddelt sich im Sand ein - wenn genügend Sand vorhanden ist. Dafür solltest Du sorgen!


----------



## topmarvin (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo Christine
Ich habe Aqarien-Kies drin, dass die Fische graben können habe ich gehört.
Genügt das?
Es ist etwa an der tiefsten Stelle 2-3 cm.
Soll ich sie dort hin setzen?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marvin

Freue mich auf Antwort


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Lieber Marvin,

ich habe grad erst Dein Profil gelesen. Ich möchte Dir jetzt keinesfalls die Illusion rauben, aber das lohnt sich nicht. 

In einem 120-Liter-Becken hat die Muschel eigentlich keine Chance zu überleben. Sie wird wahrscheinlich verhungern. Und wenn Du das nicht rechtzeitig merkst, wird sie Dir dann auch noch das Wasser vergiften, so daß die 6 Fische, die in dieser Pfütze auch nichts verloren haben, auch sterben werden.

Wenn die Muschel einen halben Zentimeter oder mehr offensteht und sich auf anstipfen nicht mehr schließt, ist sie zu 99% tot.

Es tut mir sehr leid, dass ich Dir da nichts Netteres sagen kann, aber das ist eine realistische Prognose.


----------



## topmarvin (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo Christine
Ich werde noch meine muschel werder fische hergeben. Wie ich sehen kann leben meine Fische super darin und fühlen sich wohl. Ich habe jeder Fisch und meine Muschel lieb und werde nichts hergeben.
Mit total freundlichen Grüßen
Marvin


----------



## jochen (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo Marvin,

wenn du deine Fische so lieb hast,
mache dir schon mal bei deiner Teichtiefe Gedanken darüber wie du sie überwintern möchtest, wenn sie denn noch bis dahin am Leben sind...:? 

Wie schon geschrieben, auch wenns mittlerweile schon weh tut,
der Teich ist für deinen Besatz alles andere als geeignet.

Man kann nur immerwieder darauf hinweißen...leider...


----------



## topmarvin (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo Christine
Meine Fische fühlen sich wohl und werde sie nicht im Winter drausen lassen sondern hineinholen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Marvin


----------



## Frank (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo,

... meine Fische fühlen sich wohl ...

Wie oft habe ich diesen Spruch hier in letzter Zeit gelesen.  

Könnt ihr eigentlich mit den Fischen reden.

@ Marvin
ich habe dir in einem anderen Thread auch schon was zum Thema Besatz gesagt.

Aber es ist mal wieder so wie so oft.
Der User fragt, man versucht zu helfen, ... ach was solls, auch du bist beratungsresistent!


----------



## topmarvin (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo Frank
Ja, wir können mit Fischen reden und wenn sie das stört ist das ihr Pech.
Und warum mischen sie sich da überhaubt ein ich habe mich mit der Christine unterhalten und nicht mit dir.
Ich bitte ums raushalten bei anderen Gesprächen.

Mit ... Grüßen an Frank
Marvin


----------



## Frank (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo Marvin,

na das nenn ich mal fett ... mit Fischen reden können. 
Ab sofort bist du für dieses Forum unabkömmlich. 
Ach, frag sie doch mal bei Gelegenheit, ob sie dich mit dem "wohlfühlen" nicht ein klein wenig angeflunkert haben.  
Ach, und da du ja schon von Pech sprichst ...
Es wird weder mein noch dein Pech sein, sondern das der Fische und der Muschel ... leider! :? 

Ferner möchte ich dich noch freundlichst darauf hinweisen, das es dir natürlich freigestellt ist, ein persönliches Gespräch mit Christine zu führen.
Dafür benutzt du aber am besten die Möglichkeit der Privaten Nachrichten in unserem Forum.
Solange du hier öffentlich schreibst, kann sich *jeder*, auch ich, daran beteiligen. 
Allerdings, wenn du von jemandem nichts "hören" möchtest, kannst du ihn gerne auf deine persönliche Ignorierliste setzen.
Nur bei mir wird es leider nicht klappen.

Tja, musst wohl doch weiter mit mir Vorlieb nehmen müssen. Tut mir leid.  

Diesen kleinen Ausrutscher verzeih ich dir mal ...


----------



## topmarvin (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo 
1. Meine Fische flunkern nicht.
2. Meine Fische fühlen sich wohl und werden kein Pech haben.
3. Lassen wir die ganze sache gut sein (ich kann das absolut nicht leiden also werde ich beim nächsten mal leider mein account löschen)
Mit besseren Grüßen 
Marvin


----------



## Frank (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*


----------



## topmarvin (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*


----------



## midnite (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

sachte sachte miteinander,

@Marvin (falls du deinen Account noch nicht gelöscht hast)
die leute hier wollen dir ganz bestimmt nichts böses. Die haben alle viel Erfahrung und wollen nur helfen. Besser ist es wenn du auf deren rat hörst. Es ist nur so: wenn das stimmt mit 120l, denn ist dein Teich überbevölkert. Die 6 Fische (Goldfische?) empfinden nur stress oder wie fuhlst du dich wenn du mit sechs mann in ein fahrstuhl stehst??? Check nochmal deine Teichmaße.

Rechnerisch 2m2 Oberfläche x 0,5m Tiefe = 1000l
ok, flachzonen usw (habe kein Bild entdecken können), aber es dürfte allemal mehr als 120l sein oder?

Ob es trotzdem reicht für __ Muscheln, kann ich nicht sagen, aber für 6 klein goldies vielleicht.


----------



## topmarvin (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*

Hallo
Mein Teich ist etwa 2m² und etwa 0,5m tief. Ich weiß abernicht wie ich das jetzt rechnen soll.
Wäre lieb wenn das jeman wüsste und Antworten würde.
Danke
Mit sehr freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Eugen (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Tote Teichmuscheln*



			
				midnite schrieb:
			
		

> Check nochmal deine Teichmaße.
> .......
> Rechnerisch 2m2 Oberfläche x 0,5m Tiefe = 1000l
> ok, flachzonen usw (habe kein Bild entdecken können), aber es dürfte allemal mehr als 120l sein oder?




Hi Marvin,

Tom hat es genau einen Beitrag weiter oben schon ausgerechnet. 

Solltest du Flachzonen haben, dann mußt du die "durchschnittliche" Tiefe halt abschätzen.

Rechnen tut man sowas mit " Länge x Breite x Tiefe "
Wenn du alles in Meter rechnest, kommst du auf m³ Inhalt.
Wobei 1 m³ = 1000 Liter ist

Alles Klaro


----------

